# Making a DC motor oscillate



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

With 1 SPDT Relay, 1 3PDT Relay and 2 micro snap switches you can wire a DC motor to oscillate back and forth.

The wiring diagram:









Add a lever bar on the motor shaft that will be able to contact each switch. It also needs to rotate in the direction of the micro switch connected to relay 1 when first powered on.










When the bar contacts the first switch, it will activate the first relay which will activate the second relay and reverse the polarity of the motor making it rotate the other way. The second relay also create a looped power like keeping it activated even after the first relay is deactivated. When the motor shaft bar contacts the second micro switch, it will break the looped contact of relay 2, deactivating it and reversing polarity on the motor again.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

That looks like a fun prop do you have any video of in in motion?


----------

